# Pentax FF rig = officially coming



## ahsanford (Sep 18, 2015)

Shock-proof loving, weather-proof loving, AA filter hating people, rejoice:

http://www.pentax.com/jp/pentaxff/

- A


----------



## GammyKnee (Sep 18, 2015)

Excellent. I've got fond memories of Pentax from the film era; it's about time they had a full 35mm digital body again!


----------



## Sporgon (Sep 18, 2015)

GammyKnee said:


> Excellent. I've got fond memories of Pentax from the film era; it's about time they had a full 35mm digital body again!



Me too. When I was a lad I used to gaze at the adverts for the Pentax ME and MX and yearn for one - I can still remember the price of them in 1976; they were £199.99 with the 40/2.8 pancake lens. In later years I did end up using a MX, LX and 67. 

So the launch date has moved from Nov '15 to Sping '16. My heart tells me I want to buy one of these but my head says it's unlikely. The problem is that for a working photographer the EOS system is just so good. But you never know, I may end up running two systems !


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Sep 18, 2015)

Sporgon said:


> GammyKnee said:
> 
> 
> > Excellent. I've got fond memories of Pentax from the film era; it's about time they had a full 35mm digital body again!
> ...



Its very expensive to launch a FF camera for the first time. Pentax has wanted to for several years, but lack of funds prevented it. Now, it seems that Ricoh has cut loose with some funds to tool up and produce it. Its going to be tough competition.


----------



## 9VIII (Sep 24, 2015)

Those people had better be courting Sigma like a beggar trying to win the heart of a princess.

First company to feature rock solid AF with Sigma lenses wins.

Of course the rest of the system has to not-suck, which apparently is a lot harder than it sounds, but if they're responsive to consumer input then it shouldn't be a problem for too long.
I really wish this were Fuji and not Pentax (if only becaues the name is unnerving if you're mildly dyslexic).


----------



## Sporgon (Sep 24, 2015)

9VIII said:


> Those people had better be courting Sigma like a beggar trying to win the heart of a princess.
> 
> First company to feature rock solid AF with Sigma lenses wins.



Well let's hope that the Sigma 18-35's performance on the K-3 isn't an indication of what we might expect: reports are that its AF accuracy is dire - virtually unusable, unlike on the Canon and Nikon.


----------

